# bull's eye dart frog



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

I am new to this list so forgive me if this subject has been gone over. i have been out of the Dart Frog game for the last fifteen or tweenty years and am just getting back into it again. i used to breed mostly what i guess people now call " thumbnail" types. Much of my stock was either from collected or F1, often with unreliable type location. anyhow ,now to my question, i have been looking around the web and fail to find any pictures or mention of what we used to call " bull's eye" dart frogs. this would be a laquer black body color wiith a large red spot in the middle of the back and sometimes some red stripes on the legs. the effect was something reminiscent of a black widow. i had quite a few when i sold off my collection but was not succesful breeding them. I had pretty good success with most everything else but the bulls eye frogs just did not click. Are these available as CB now? Is there now a name that they would go under that is more specific?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

You are talking about the bullseye morph of Dendrobates histrionicus. There are very few histrionicus (of any morph) left in the US, and most of these are not being bred with any regularity. So I doubt you will be able to find any available.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I've been wanting to get my hands on some red and black histros, but they are a rare commodity. I haven't heard of anyone working with bullseye in the US, let alone breeding them. I suppose there might be a few smuggled in illegally, but no one goes around bragging about those. It's really too bad that all of these (now) rare frogs were coming in when people didn't know that much about them, compared to now. Then the frogs died off without breeding, leaving us with no imports and no CB populations.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I had about a half a dozen. I didn't like the way they looked so I traded them away. I think they cost me about 25.00 ea. That was in the late 70s' or early 80s' The last time I saw one offered for sale it was about 150.00. Their are almost none around now.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I had about a half a dozen. I didn't like the way they looked so I traded them away. I think they cost me about 25.00 ea. That was in the late 70s' or early 80s' The last time I saw one offered for sale it was about 150.00. Their are almost none around now.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Bullseye's*

NAIB used to have a large # of them that were part of a confiscated shipment. They actually had quite a few cb offspring but I hear they had Chytrid problems and lost a ton of animals in a couple displays, included in those losses were most of the cb Bullseye's and some of the breeding stock. I only know of one other group aside from the ones at NAIB, I would guess there are a few floating around but they nor their offspring would ever show up in ads.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

As Mark stated above, I saw one on the NAIB tour this past Friday.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Too bad you didn't hold onto them. I wonder what they would go for now?



Michael Shrom said:


> I had about a half a dozen. I didn't like the way they looked so I traded them away. I think they cost me about 25.00 ea. That was in the late 70s' or early 80s' The last time I saw one offered for sale it was about 150.00. Their are almost none around now.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

$500 +


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. I knew they were histrionicus (i focused on breeding D. histrionicus and D.pumilo). It seemed that the bulls eyes form, for whatever reason, were not as vigorous as other histrionicus with the bulls eyes showing higher mortality in quarenteen than any other. I did like the look of them and always wondered what the problem was, guess i will never get the chance to work on it now.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi,

You seem to have a ton of great information. Can you expand on other forms of histos and pumilio you have worked with? What types of frogs did you encounter twenty years ago?

-Richard


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

well, it was a while back and we really did not have names for the morphs, usually, and often the location of collection was no more specific than Peru or Panama (if you were lucky). What i do notice is that many of the types you would get did not look like anything like you could find a picture of. i liked any of the red and black morphs of the histrionicus and the red and blue morphs of pumilio. of course there is a lot of variabiliy in those catagories. Captive bred D. auratus and D.tinctorius were just starting to come on. I belonged to a new club called the "International Society for the Study of Dendrobatid Frogs" which published a newsletter (i still have them all) and this was about the extent of good info, the internet was not going too strong back then. I must say i am a little dissapointed that there are not more species available now, I sort of thought that things would be better than they appear to be as far as availablility. That being said, the commercial collection of dart frogs was mostly a terriible thing as they were not given the specialized care in most cases and the number that perished was a travisty.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

I think you'll find that there are a large number of species available now. Any chance you can scan those newletters into PDFs?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

i was not complaining only sighing out loud that the frogs i would like to get my hands on seem to be pretty tough to get--Boo Hoo. i could probably scan the news letters i suppose but that's a lot of work. i am sure that most of the information is somewhat dated. i did take the oportunity to look at a couple of them last night which jogged my memory of how much the europeans contributed (some articles are in German).


----------

